

Disrupt Winner Vurb Raises $8M To Steal Mobile Search From Google - v512
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling/

======
blisterpeanuts
I don't totally get this. Google put a Now search bar on the Android home
screen. I type in "ice cream" and it not only reminds me of several "ice
cream" searches I've done recently on the desktop browser, but brings up all
sorts of hits for local ice cream including a map, reviews, Wikipedia, etc.

It's not clear what more value or convenience someone can add to this. But, I
guess the investors know something I don't.

------
hashtag
It's been awhile and no clear sign they are sending out the invites yet...

